# Fast & Furious star Paul Walker dies in car crash



## BDBoop (Nov 30, 2013)

I am so sad.

http://www.nydailynews.com/news/national/paul-walker-dies-crash-report-article-1.1533786


----------



## Mojo2 (Nov 30, 2013)

*'Fast and Furious' Star Paul Walker Killed in Crash*

Nov. 30, 2013

By DEAN SCHABNER



> Paul Walker, an actor perhaps best known for his roles in the "Fast and Furious" films died today in a car crash, his rep told ABC News. He was 40 years old.
> 
> "Sadly I must confirm that Paul did pass away this afternoon," Ame Van Iden said in an email.
> 
> ...



http://abcnews.go.com/Entertainment/fast-furious-star-paul-walker-killed-crash/story?id=21059278


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 30, 2013)

Just heard Paul Walker of the fast and furious movies has died ironically reports are it was in a car crash.


----------



## Political Junky (Nov 30, 2013)

He wasn't a TV personality, was he?


----------



## Noomi (Nov 30, 2013)

Wasn't a fan, but my Facebook feed is going nuts with everyone talking about him. He didn't find a cure for cancer, FFS. He was an actor.

Still, to die like that...would be horrific. He had a lot of fans, and seemed a pretty cool, laidback dude.


----------



## armada (Nov 30, 2013)

rip


----------



## April (Nov 30, 2013)

I'm in shock...


----------



## BDBoop (Nov 30, 2013)

Noomi said:


> Wasn't a fan, but my Facebook feed is going nuts with everyone talking about him. He didn't find a cure for cancer, FFS. He was an actor.
> 
> Still, to die like that...would be horrific. He had a lot of fans, and seemed a pretty cool, laidback dude.



So what he was an actor? Just means more of us knew he existed and are sad to hear he passed. He was one of my daughter's earliest crushes.

I guess I'm just as bewildered by people who would second-guess if someone has the right to feel bad about an untimely passing.


----------



## April (Nov 30, 2013)

My heart goes out to his family and friends, how awful to die like that, and to be so young...the one actor I had a mad crush on...I just can't believe it...I'm in complete shock...

May he rest in peace.....&#9829;


----------



## armada (Nov 30, 2013)

last picture


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Dec 1, 2013)

The irony is unreal. If it were April 1st I wouldn't have believed it for a second.

Wonder how Jordana Brewster is taking it ?


----------



## BDBoop (Dec 1, 2013)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Killed in a Porsche exploding in a ball of flames ! How ironic is that ?
> If it we're April 1st I wouldn't have fallen for it for a second !
> 
> How fucking sad. I wonder how Jordana Brewster is taking it ?



Everybody who worked with him is probably in shock.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 1, 2013)

This is sad. I never watched the F & F movies even though Vin Diesel stars in them. Roaring cars just aren't my thang any more. But still...I am so sorry for all his fans and family.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 1, 2013)

omg. That car is just....in pieces!!

What a handsome man. This is terrible.


----------



## Zona (Dec 1, 2013)

Tank said:


> He died while racing:
> 
> LiveLeak.com - ''Fast & Furious" Star Paul Walker Dies at car crash. Burning wreck Caught On Video



He was a passenger and was coming home from a charity event you miserable piece of shit.  Please die in  horrrible, painful way and make the world a better place to be.  God bless.


----------



## Noomi (Dec 1, 2013)

BDBoop said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Wasn't a fan, but my Facebook feed is going nuts with everyone talking about him. He didn't find a cure for cancer, FFS. He was an actor.
> ...



He was loved by a lot of people, but was an actor in the end. Eight Below was a great movie though. I haven't seen the Fast And The Furious (any of the films) but I have seen that delightful film about dogs. I'll remember him from that.


----------



## Noomi (Dec 1, 2013)

I believe he was on his way to a charity event.

I also believe that the driver was speeding - you don't mangle a car that much and it won't burst into a fireball unless you hit something at a huge speed. Unless the car is a heap of shit, of course. I am assuming speed had something to do with this, sadly.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Dec 1, 2013)

BDBoop said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Killed in a Porsche exploding in a ball of flames ! How ironic is that ?
> ...



No doubt.
A friend of mine is a union grip and has worked on the sets of the last two F&F movies, and told me a year ago that the two just loved each other as friends, were close as can be.
She must be completely tore up right now. 

RIP Paul


----------



## Gracie (Dec 1, 2013)

That car they were in looks good, but as far as protection? Flimsy construction.
They don't make vehicles like they used to.

Remember James Dean? He was killed not far from where I live. Same style of car, but probably made stronger. That thing in the linK? Looks like tin.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Dec 1, 2013)

Gracie said:


> That car they were in looks good, but as far as protection? Flimsy construction.
> They don't make vehicles like they used to.
> 
> Remember James Dean? He was killed not far from where I live. Same style of car, but probably made stronger. That thing in the linK? Looks like tin.



The problem with Dean's car was there was virtually nothing like it on the road, and on a hot shimmering hiway the silver Spyder was practically invisible.


----------



## Zona (Dec 1, 2013)

Gracie said:


> That car they were in looks good, but as far as protection? Flimsy construction.
> They don't make vehicles like they used to.
> 
> Remember James Dean? He was killed not far from where I live. Same style of car, but probably made stronger. That thing in the linK? Looks like tin.



It was a Porsche.  Not a flimsy car by any means.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 1, 2013)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > That car they were in looks good, but as far as protection? Flimsy construction.
> ...



And that bend in Shandon is a bitch even going the speed limit. I have traveled it many times. Middle of nowhere, and some twisty roads, two lanes at that time and still is in some parts of it. Too bad. He was a great actor.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Dec 1, 2013)

Gracie said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



It was an American tragedy of the highest degree.


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 1, 2013)

Wasn't a fan either but sympathies to those who were.


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 1, 2013)

Sucks.......really sucks. Guy was a real humanitarian, especially for kids who were sick. Really enjoyed his acting. What a shock.........just found out now.


----------



## Connery (Dec 1, 2013)

*This is a memorial thread and should be respected as such.

"Off-topic posts may be edited, trashed, deleted, or moved to an appropriate forum as per administrator & moderator discretion at any time within any forum and/or sub forum. Additionally, All violations will be subject to action by an Admin/Mod. Action taken could range from a warning, to Infraction, to banning and will be at Admin/Mod discretion."*


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 1, 2013)

DigitalDrifter said:


> The irony is unreal. If it were April 1st I wouldn't have believed it for a second.
> 
> Wonder how Jordana Brewster is taking it ?



That got me to a guy who's biggest role was fast and furious dies in a car crash.


----------



## R.C. Christian (Dec 1, 2013)

Peace dude. I don't usually give a damn about celebs but I do about this guy.


----------



## R.C. Christian (Dec 1, 2013)

http://www.nydailynews.com/entertainment/gossip/paul-walker-dies-crash-report-article-1.1533786

Link just to keep the mawds happy.


----------



## Connery (Dec 1, 2013)

R.I.P. Paul Walker


----------



## BDBoop (Dec 1, 2013)

Roger Rodas, friend and former race car driver, was behind the wheel.

Onswipe


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Dec 1, 2013)

*Paul Walker: The Celebrity Next Door*



> A stunned Hollywood is mourning the death of Paul Walker.
> 
> Less than 24 hours since it was confirmed the star of "The Fast & Furious" franchise was killed at the age of 40 in an automobile accident, friends, acquaintances, and fans are all sharing memories of Walker and grieving together.
> 
> ...



Paul Walker: The Celebrity Next Door


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Dec 1, 2013)

Wow, how about showing a little respect !!

The production team met on Sunday to discuss the hole left by Paul ! They couldn't have waited a few days ? Good god, how disrespectful ! Sheeeeesh !

*What Happens to 'Fast & Furious 7' Following Paul Walker's Death?*



> The fate of "Fast & Furious 7" is up in the air.
> 
> Following the sudden death of Paul Walker, executives at Universal  the studio behind "The Fast & Furious" franchise  *met on Sunday to discuss the future of the film, *according to The Hollywood Reporter. Reportedly, there will be a delay in production, but the movie will not be abandoned entirely.
> 
> ...



Movie Pictures | Movie Posters - Yahoo Movies


----------



## Lipush (Dec 1, 2013)

*Gal Gadot&#8217;s goodbye to Paul Walker (From her Facebook page): *'Lost a dear friend today.
So sudden and tragic .. Hard to believe.. Paul was a great man with a big heart and passion for life.
I'm so sad he's no longer with us. Can't believe I'm actually writing this.. I'm sending my condolences to his family and his precious daughter Meadow .
Rest in peace brother. We will miss you here..'


----------



## BDBoop (Dec 1, 2013)

Per Starlight's post in the Coffee Shop thread;



> Another occasion of Paul Walkers good heart:
> 
> Tales of the actor's philanthropy are not new. CNN confirmed one story from a decade ago when Walker noticed a young U.S. military veteran shopping with his fiance for a wedding ring in a Santa Barbara jewelry store.
> 
> ...



'Fast & Furious' star Paul Walker killed in car crash - CNN.com


----------



## Papageorgio (Dec 1, 2013)

Did know of him, never saw any of his movies, however, I feel terrible for his family. My thoughts and prayers go to those in need today.


----------



## asterism (Dec 1, 2013)

The irony is almost too much - guy who's famous for glorifying fast cars dies in a fast car.

The world lost a great person today.  Paul Walker was just an actor, but he used his fame and money to help others.  The reason most people only know him from his movies is because in real life he was a normal guy who tried to help people when he wasn't working.

A friend of mine was with him at the fundraiser yesterday and called me sobbing.  According to him, Walker knew his place in life and was content being an actor that could put butts in the seats and money to help disaster victims.  The more of the former meant more help for the latter.


Sounds like a great guy.


----------



## Esmeralda (Dec 1, 2013)

I don't know who he is but it is always sad when someone young dies.


----------



## BDBoop (Dec 1, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> I don't know who he is but it is always sad when someone young dies.



He was one of the good guys. He leaves behind a fifteen year-old daughter.


----------



## Noomi (Dec 2, 2013)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Wow, how about showing a little respect !!
> 
> The production team met on Sunday to discuss the hole left by Paul ! They couldn't have waited a few days ? Good god, how disrespectful ! Sheeeeesh !



They care only about the money, not about him. Sad.


----------



## Noomi (Dec 2, 2013)

What is really making me angry is the insistence of all the media outlets and tabloid papers of posting that photo of his burning car on their websites or in their papers. Do we need to see that image, knowing that he is trapped inside that fireball?

Does the media (TMZ, I'm looking at you) need to tell the world (somewhat proudly, it would seem) that his body was so badly burned that dental records are needed to identify him?

His daughter watches the TV, and reads the papers, I am sure. I am also sure she surfs the net. She doesn't need to see that image again and again. No one does.
Its a horrible way to die and the way the media is treating his death is just sickening.


----------



## Political Junky (Dec 2, 2013)

I'm thinking at that speed, the occupants were unconscious or dead upon impact ... hopefully anyway.


----------



## Wyld Kard (Dec 2, 2013)

Paul Walker was a good actor.

May he rest in peace.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Dec 2, 2013)

Just saw a security video from a distance of the moment of impact, and it was a shockingly huge explosion on impact.

I'm guessing they probably were killed immediately.


----------



## Noomi (Dec 3, 2013)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Just saw a security video from a distance of the moment of impact, and it was a shockingly huge explosion on impact.
> 
> I'm guessing they probably were killed immediately.



There are reports that witnesses tried to pull them from the wreckage, but had to move back when it become apparent the car was going to explode.

I don't know what to believe, but I would assume they were both dead on impact. You would hope so.


----------



## Politico (Dec 3, 2013)

I have seen no proof of that. Only thing I saw that happened were people getting their Youtube on.


----------



## BDBoop (Dec 5, 2013)

The story of the ring.

Paul Walker Was a Goddamn Saint


----------



## BDBoop (Dec 6, 2013)

From Vin Diesel, on his FB page.



> When I heard, I immediately flew back to California, and went directly from the plane to his mother's house...
> 
> I thought they needed my strength, but realized when I got there and broke down before his family, that it was I who needed theirs.
> 
> His mother hugged me and said I am so sorry... I said sorry? You're the mother who lost a son?... She said yes, but you lost your other half...


----------

